# 9 month old GSD pup not eating, time to switch food? what is best?



## PrDaz (Apr 16, 2012)

ok so my 9 month old GSD pup has been fed eukanuba large breed puppy chiot since he was able to eat hard food (breeder i bought him from fed him that), the breeder said that i should keep him on that until he's a year old but just the past 2 weeks he's become very disinterested with his food and has recently tried to eat my 8 year old sheltie's food (which my sheltie is trying to eat the puppy food lol) its a special diet food that my older dog is on and i know its not good for my pup, my question is what brand should i switch my pup to its between orijen and blue wilderness just dont know which one to choose between them. and also should i still keep him on the puppy fversion or adult since in 3 months he will be a year old? any help will be great


----------



## Valerae (Jun 13, 2011)

When I fed my dog kibble in the beginning (switched to raw long ago) and was having trouble getting her to eat I poured bacon grease on her food - problem solved - ha!

I'd say get small bags of Blue Wilderness and Orijen (both good choices in the kibble world) and give them each a try to see what your dog prefers and how it comes out the other end (keep in mind that it may take your dog a bit of time to regulate to 'normal' immediately following a switch). High protein foods like that also require less volume in feeding so pay attention to the recommended portion size. Good luck.


----------

